# Dialer im Analog Festnetz ohne Computer



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2008)

Wer kann mir helfen? Ich habe ein problem mit dialer, die allerdings auf festnetz sind, ich habe kein computer. In 3 tagen, wurden bei mir über 600 mal gewählt. Das geht seit monaten so und telekom will das Geld haben. (Ca. 300 euro im Monat). Kripo hat den Fall eingestellt. 
01379 361111 und 01379 376030 (dogan tv). 
Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Anworten, und keine Fragen, ob ich das doch nicht war.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Analog Festnetz ohne Computer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Anworten


Nimm dir einen Anwalt, das bringt in dieser Situation mehr als Foren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Analog Festnetz ohne Computer*

"Dialer die auf Festnetz sind" gibt es nicht. Die Ursache Deines Problems muß eine andere sein. Nur welche?
dogan.tv ist ein türkischer Anbieter (u.a.) für interaktives Fernsehen mit einem "pay-as-you-go"-Zahlmodell für Mehrwerte. Es gibt auch eine deutsche Seite
 der Firma, nicht nur deshalb, weil 25% des Unternehmens Axel Springer gehören.

Über Klagen habe ich bisher nichts gehört.

Woher hast Du die Info, dass Dogan TV etwas damit zu tun hat? Hast Du nach dem Nutzniesser der Anrufe bei der 0137 gefragt? Die Polizei hat "eingestellt", was bedeutet das genau?

Hast Du nur kabelgebundene Telefone oder auch schnurlose Telefone? Welche Typen? Wie lange läuft das schon so?

Fragen über Fragen, aber ... bis jetzt hast Du eben noch nicht genug mitgeteilt.
Ist ein Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet? Was sagt der? (was Reducal sagt, stimmt schon - aber Anwälte können sich hier ja auch informieren ggf.)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Analog Festnetz ohne Computer*

Das Problem tauchte woanders schonmal auf, mit beiden Nummern: Telefon-Treff Archive - Arcor Telefonmissbrauch bei Türkei Flat


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Analog Festnetz ohne Computer*

Ich habe das problem 2 mal im Internet bei den Leuten gesehen. Ich denke die meisten tragen sowas gar nicht im internet ein. 

Den Brief von dem Rechtsanwalt haben sie ignoriert. 

Nur festnetz mit kabel. 

Die Adresse von dogan tv, habe ich von der firma bekommen, wo die nummer gehört, die haben das an die vermietet.


----------

